# Isuzu npr diesel(14,500 gvw) 4 cylinder 2 wheel drive is it ok for plowing?



## rarbs

I own a 1996 Isuzu NPR witha diesel engine with a gvw of 14,500 2 wheel drive - is there anyone out there who has used this truck for snow plowing? I have never considered putting a plow on it because I thought it wouldn't have enough power and it's not four wheel drive. If someone could give me some advice it would be appreciated!


----------



## gene gls

rarbs;458757 said:


> I own a 1996 Isuzu NPR witha diesel engine with a gvw of 14,500 2 wheel drive - is there anyone out there who has used this truck for snow plowing? I have never considered putting a plow on it because I thought it wouldn't have enough power and it's not four wheel drive. If someone could give me some advice it would be appreciated!


I have a 99 Mitsi, but I have a locker in mine. Its OK for flat or down grade but not enough traction to push up hill from a stop at the bottom of a hill (driveway). They push like a tank on flat ground.


----------



## ponyboy

i had a 2001 fuso plenty of power had a salter in the back as long as it full had plenty of traction my friend only runs 2wd puts some gravel in the back and its fine. i sold my 2wd fuso and if you can afford it go for 4wd always better safe than sorry. but thats whats is is you can always make due what what you have


----------



## lawn king

I plowed 4 seasons with my npr diesel pushing a 9 foot snoway, plow smart, run real good rubber and load weight in the body and you will be ok. If we get a blizzard you will need 6000 lbs of weight!


----------



## chcav1218

I think you'll be alright. Just load the back up, and keep some tow straps with you just in case.


----------



## sven1277

I mostly plow in 2wd in my mason dump when loaded, but there are still times when slight hills or pushing farther into a pile has me reaching for the 4wd lever


----------

